# plant ID



## kromar (Jun 6, 2015)

anyone knows what kind of plant this is? or knows a plant that looks similar to it?


----------



## Jjl (Feb 2, 2014)

Interesting--to me, it resembles the "money tree" plants (_Pachira aquatica_).


----------



## kromar (Jun 6, 2015)

Jjl said:


> Interesting--to me, it resembles the "money tree" plants (_Pachira aquatica_).


hmm yes that might be the case, i think this is most likely a sapling of a tree. 

however i found some other similar looking plants while digging through google and pics in the forum here.

one is _Zamia splendens_ which has similar leafs but more palm like from the plant structure.

and then _Pharus latifolius_ which is very interesting, this is a grass so it most likely will not grow as tall as a tree (o really) and is more suited for a small tank and ground cover.

now the question remains where i can find any of these plants here in Europe.


----------

